# February 2022 Turning Challenge



## Barb

I wanted to do something that I was inspired by recently for this challenge. 




__





2021 WB Gift Swap


He's still trying to cut through Mike's tape job!



woodbarter.com




@Bob Ireland made a beautiful textured bowl for the WB Gift Swap so that's what this challenge is all about.....Texture.

*Here are the requirements.*

- Project is any item that is turned - bowl, hollow form, pen, box, sphere, ring, bangle, top, etc...

- The finished piece must have texture of some sort whether it's with a dremel, a torch, an angle grinder, sand blaster, whatever your imagination comes up with.

- Picture(s) of your project must be posted to this thread by Sunday March 27th, 9pmPST

After that I will put together a poll so everyone can vote for a winner.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65

Great idea! Another aspect I've been wanting to explore.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rocking RP



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## iDRINKBLEACH

Gives me motivation to try a few things. I’m in

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## William Tanner

I’ve got an idea so will give it a shot.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Barb

Here's what I'll be working with. A nice chunk of maple burl. :)

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## trc65

For some reason, this popped into my head last night. For multiple reasons don't think this will be my project....

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Arn213

trc65 said:


> For some reason, this popped into my head last night. For multiple reasons don't think this will be my project....
> 
> View attachment 223378

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## William Tanner

trc65 said:


> For some reason, this popped into my head last night. For multiple reasons don't think this will be my project....
> 
> View attachment 223378


For a tad of a second and before I had a chance to read the fine print, I had decided to throw my entry into the trash. Decided to hang onto to it a little longer. 

I spent some time this morning looking for the information you provided on hair and gluing hair to ornaments and such. I did find some of your information that may come into play on my piece. Seems like I heard that the product I’m looking for can be found at JoAnn’s Fabrics. Your information indicated you turn a channel or recess at the edge of the head and use hot glue. Do you have any further recommendations or instructions? You have done this with great success. Thanks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## trc65

With hair, think about the length of hair you want, different lengths available from different sources. Different qualities too - some just look and "lay" nicer than others. I saw some really neat two tone hair (black or brown and gray), but was unable to source any.

A couple tips, when cutting the hair, "part" the hair so you are only cutting the backing fabric, you can also follow the weave to make sure you are cutting square(if that's the shape you want). If anything is going to be inserted through the hair, cut a hole for it from the back before the hair is applied.

With the hot glue, I use the larger guns that take the 1/2" glue sticks. They seem to get the glue hotter and you get more volume quicker and gives you a little more working time. On the ornaments, I didn't need to be super quick, but you want everything laid out and ready to go when glueing.

I wrapped the hair only about 3/4 of the way around the ornaments. If you are going to wrap an entire circumference of something, you'll definitely want to test fit, and probably need to play with how the edges meet.

The recess under the hat was mostly to hide the cut edge of the fabric, but it also hid the messy glue that will bleed through the fabric backing some.

Reactions: +Karma 1 | Useful 2


----------



## William Tanner

trc65 said:


> With hair, think about the length of hair you want, different lengths available from different sources. Different qualities too - some just look and "lay" nicer than others. I saw some really neat two tone hair (black or brown and gray), but was unable to source any.
> 
> A couple tips, when cutting the hair, "part" the hair so you are only cutting the backing fabric, you can also follow the weave to make sure you are cutting square(if that's the shape you want). If anything is going to be inserted through the hair, cut a hole for it from the back before the hair is applied.
> 
> With the hot glue, I use the larger guns that take the 1/2" glue sticks. They seem to get the glue hotter and you get more volume quicker and gives you a little more working time. On the ornaments, I didn't need to be super quick, but you want everything laid out and ready to go when glueing.
> 
> I wrapped the hair only about 3/4 of the way around the ornaments. If you are going to wrap an entire circumference of something, you'll definitely want to test fit, and probably need to play with how the edges meet.
> 
> The recess under the hat was mostly to hide the cut edge of the fabric, but it also hid the messy glue that will bleed through the fabric backing some.


Thanks Tim, this is a big help. Might reduce the chances of me screwing this up. I have the glue gun(s) and off to get paint and hair one of these mornings. Thanks again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Barb

I got this far but it's not close to done yet. :)

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Lou Currier

William Tanner said:


> Thanks Tim, this is a big help. Might reduce the chances of me screwing this up. I have the glue gun(s) and off to get paint and hair one of these mornings. Thanks again.


What are you looking for? I might be able to help.


----------



## William Tanner

Lou Currier said:


> What are you looking for? I might be able to help.


I got it covered. Went to Joann Fabrics yesterday and got the materials to make hair and also some paint.


----------



## Barb

Here's my entry. Maple burl with a basket weave pattern wood burned onto it. It's 7" x 3.75"

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 11 | Creative 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Dang! Trying for back to back wins. That is gorgeous Barb!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Barb you have really come a long way with your wood turning. I think you have surpassed being a wood turner and now you have moved into the artist category. Beautiful work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 7


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

I agree with Greg. The amazing pieces you have put out, you would think you have done this all your life and not the short time you've been turning. Great work. Can't wait to see what you do in the upcoming years.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Arn213

You just continue to push the boundaries and do amazing work! 

Hey remember back in school, when they would have projects that you have to choose one to be with (or get teamed up with), then there is that one person that they usually fight over- “Barb can I be in your team, pretty please?”

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## trc65

Beyond cool!!

Love everything about it. Takes some guts to burn and dye a nice looking burl, but that took this piece to the next level. The leather and feathers provide the perfect accent.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb

Arn213 said:


> You just continue to push the boundaries and do amazing work!
> 
> Hey remember back in school, when they would have projects that you have to choose one to be with (or get teamed up with), then there is that one person that they usually fight over- “Barb can I be in your team, pretty please?”


Thank you but that was most certainly not me. I was the shy and introverted nerdy kid. :)


----------



## trc65

Arn213 said:


> Hey remember back in school, when they would have projects that you have to choose one to be with (or get teamed up with), then there is that one person that they usually fight over- “Barb can I be in your team, pretty please?”


Teams huh? Idea brewing for a challenge. Randomly assign partners, everybody turns an item, ships to partner for "non turning embellishment", ship items back to original turner... Have to think about this one.

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1 | Creative 3


----------



## T. Ben

Wow,that is,wow!! Barb that is,wow!! Just wow.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Greenacres2

@Barb outstanding piece!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Arn213

trc65 said:


> Teams huh? Idea brewing for a challenge. Randomly assign partners, everybody turns an item, ships to partner for "non turning embellishment", ship items back to original turner... Have to think about this one.


Yes! It is similar to what @Steve in VA did recently with a collaboration. They have done something similar in a guitar forum- they had some one start it, then hand it to the next person and the line keeps going!

That would be cool thing to do Tim with the WB members to try it once at least.

Hey, dibs…….I am with @Barb, “Team Barb” that is! I am going to have these shirts made!

Reactions: Funny 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Arn213

Barb said:


> Thank you but that was most certainly not me. I was the shy and introverted nerdy kid. :)


Well those people missed out! Who is looking way  now?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nature Man

Arn213 said:


> Yes! It is similar to what @Steve in VA did recently with a collaboration. They have done something similar in a guitar forum- they had some one start it, then hand it to the next person and the line keeps going!
> 
> That would be cool thing to do Tim with the WB members to try it once at least.
> 
> Hey, dibs…….I am with @Barb, “Team Barb” that is! I am going to have these shirts made!
> 
> View attachment 223586
> 
> View attachment 223587


If you join Barb’s team, you will need more wood! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Steve in VA

@Barb - If it's not too much to ask, would you mind letting me know what the next contest is so I can get going 

While I love all of you work, this one really stands out to me for a wide variety of reasons and is spectacular. Well done!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Barb

Hi there everyone. There are 16 days left for this challenge. Plenty of time for you to post your masterpiece! I'm looking forward to the entries. :)


----------



## trc65

I'm still contemplating, NOT procrastinating!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## William Tanner

trc65 said:


> I'm still contemplating, NOT procrastinating!


Still trying to make the hair work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65

Here's mine (with maybe one more to come). Maple sphere, burned text and graphics, painted with ~25 layers. Need a better paint brush, and some more skill, but not totally unhappy with how it turned out. 

Bonus points to anyone who can figure out the language on the sphere.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2 | Creative 3


----------



## Greenacres2

@trc65 Is it Klingon? Cool sphere!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65

Greenacres2 said:


> @trc65 Is it Klingon? Cool sphere!!


Good guess, but no.


----------



## William Tanner

No idea on the language but I like this. Points for originality. Guessing it is about 2.5 inches in diameter.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65

William Tanner said:


> No idea on the language but I like this. Points for originality. Guessing it is about 2.5 inches in diameter.


Didn't measure it, but 2.5" is pretty close. Started with a 3" sq blank and took a little more than normal cutting to get it spherical.


----------



## Woodhaul

Very cool

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Steve in VA

That's awesome Tim. I wonder if it would look a bit better if you put some effort in and did 26 layers of paint    Seriously, it's an awesome piece!

Looks to be ancient Latin?

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## trc65

Have to find a brush that I can dry brush with a little better. I was actually thinking a few more coats with almost pure white might help. It would also help if used some actual black paint instead of the chalkboard paint I used. Really need to read labels better instead of just look at colors.  

Latin is a good guess, but this language is just a century or two younger than Latin.


----------



## Nature Man

Looks Greek to me! Total points for creativity! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Steve in VA

trc65 said:


> Have to find a brush that I can dry brush with a little better. I was actually thinking a few more coats with almost pure white might help. It would also help if used some actual black paint instead of the chalkboard paint I used. Really need to read labels better instead of just look at colors.
> 
> Latin is a good guess, but this language is just a century or two younger than Latin.


I think it looks fantastic the way it is! I'm sure the 25 coats is what gives it that aged patina effect. Very nicely done Tim!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bigg081

Agree with @Nature Man , it looks Greek to me as well. 

Glad to see another entry after @Barb . I thought maybe she intimidated everyone off with that amazing piece!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Barb (@Barb ) , this piece excites me so much!!! I love native American pottery and art and this piece just really grabs me. Incredible.

And I have told you this before; but you are an inspiration to many of us. I am not saying this to make you blush or embarrass you, but to me this is what Woodbarter is about. Thanks for sharing your path to creativity. As said above, you are going beyond great wood turning into another realm of artistry.

@trc65 , Tim, you may have to rig one thing; Barb and @barry richardson cannot be on a team together!!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65

Not Greek, here's a hint, the language is related to yesterday's celebrations.

Biggest problem with the sphere is it didn't have enough surface texture for full effect from this painting technique. I've got another piece I painted last night that is much better. Will post pics later today.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

trc65 said:


> Here's mine (with maybe one more to come). Maple sphere, burned text and graphics, painted with ~25 layers. Need a better paint brush, and some more skill, but not totally unhappy with how it turned out.
> 
> Bonus points to anyone who can figure out the language on the sphere.
> 
> View attachment 224294
> 
> View attachment 224296
> 
> View attachment 224295
> 
> View attachment 224297


Looks Celtics to me but there are other rune based languages up in the england/Scandinavia part of the world

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris S.

Barb said:


> I got this far but it's not close to done yet. :)
> 
> View attachment 223507


I must dispute the validity of Barb being in this woodturners contest. There is no way she is a woodturner, her work area is to clean. Something is just not right here!!! 

All seriousness your finished work is amazing. Great work. Wish I could make something half as cool. Artist territory for sure.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## trc65

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Looks Celtics to me but there are other rune based languages up in the england/Scandinavia part of the world


We have a winner. The language is an ancient Celtic language called Lepontic. Used from ~550 to 100 B.C. The language was "absorbed in to Gaulish and later Latin as the Romans conquered more and more of continental Europe. Mostly found in areas that are now Switzerland on ancient vessels.

Found this as I was looking for examples of ancient Celtic vessels and design elements that might be used.

Reactions: Like 3 | Creative 1


----------



## trc65

Ok, we're just going to ignore that sphere and call it a practice piece. Here is my real entry.

Black locust, about 3.5" diameter by 4.5" tall. Turned thin, dried, burned to a crisp with a propane torch, scrubbed with a wire brush and painted. Definitely more "coats" of paint used than on the sphere, but I didn't count.









Here is the palette I used to help illustrate the process. First paint it black making sure that every crevice gets painted. Then start adding minute amounts of white to lighten to grey tones. After about 10 gradations, start adding in red. Continue adding red and white to lighten the color and eventually end up with a very pale, almost white color to finish. Used an acid brush for the dry brush painting.





To make the process work best, you really need a lot of surface texture. That was the problem with the sphere, the only texture was the burned text and spirals.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 8 | Creative 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

That is cool looking!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DLJeffs

In a way that
s sort of like the paste filling we did on my guitars. Filling in the pores before finishing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Barb

trc65 said:


> Ok, we're just going to ignore that sphere and call it a practice piece. Here is my real entry.
> 
> Black locust, about 3.5" diameter by 4.5" tall. Turned thin, dried, burned to a crisp with a propane torch, scrubbed with a wire brush and painted. Definitely more "coats" of paint used than on the sphere, but I didn't count.
> 
> View attachment 224321
> 
> View attachment 224322
> 
> Here is the palette I used to help illustrate the process. First paint it black making sure that every crevice gets painted. Then start adding minute amounts of white to lighten to grey tones. After about 10 gradations, start adding in red. Continue adding red and white to lighten the color and eventually end up with a very pale, almost white color to finish. Used an acid brush for the dry brush painting.
> 
> View attachment 224323
> 
> To make the process work best, you really need a lot of surface texture. That was the problem with the sphere, the only texture was the burned text and spirals.


Both of your pieces are outstanding and uniquely different! I've been wanting to try the burn technique but it's still too cold to open up my garage and try it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65

Art Liestman's demo at last year's virtual AAW was what got me thinking of this procedure. He does this (with much better results) on BLM burl. When burning the burl you get much more surface irregularities which when painted with skill result in spectacular pieces.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## duncsuss

trc65 said:


> We have a winner. The language is an ancient Celtic language called Lepontic. Used from ~550 to 100 B.C. The language was "absorbed in to Gaulish and later Latin as the Romans conquered more and more of continental Europe. Mostly found in areas that are now Switzerland on ancient vessels.
> 
> Found this as I was looking for examples of ancient Celtic vessels and design elements that might be used.



Glad that got sorted out before I dug in too deep - it's been a really long time since I tried to master the futhark, these days the only runes I see are when I connect my Bluetooth headset to my PC or phone

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## barry richardson

Greenacres2 said:


> @trc65 Is it Klingon? Cool sphere!!


Ha ha, thats what I was going to say!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson

Barb said:


> Here's my entry. Maple burl with a basket weave pattern wood burned onto it. It's 7" x 3.75"
> 
> View attachment 223579View attachment 223580View attachment 223581


That is super cool Barb, what kind of burner tip is did you use, love the pattern

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb

barry richardson said:


> That is super cool Barb, what kind of burner tip is did you use, love the pattern


Thank you. It's a tip I made out of nichrome wire. I just wrapped it around a drill bit and made sure the length was twice as long as the width. About every other burn I would clean the tip off by wiping it across a brass brush.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 3 | Informative 3 | Creative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Rocking RP

Barb, I’m going to go ahead and brag about the fact that I am the proud recipient of that great piece of artwork.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Steve in VA

This 12" x 5/8" cherry platter was turned relatively thin as the piece I started with was only about 3/4" thick. The lines were all burned using a skew tip pyrography pen, while using the pen on it's side resulted in the dots / burn pattern on the inside bead. Finished with Tried and True Danish Oil followed by T&T Original.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 9


----------



## Barb

Steve in VA said:


> This 12" x 5/8" cherry platter was turned relatively thin as the piece I started with was only about 3/4" thick. The lines were all burned using a skew tip pyrography pen, while using the pen on it's side resulted in the dots / burn pattern on the inside bead. Finished with Tried and True Danish Oil followed by T&T Original.
> 
> View attachment 224529
> 
> View attachment 224530
> 
> View attachment 224531


Beautiful work! Such clean lines and a mesmerizing pattern on a perfect piece of wood. :)

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Barb

I’m scratching my head at how you figured out the pattern.


----------



## woodtickgreg

I do love a big cherry platter, and your embellishments just make it so much better. Great work!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## William Tanner

Nicely done. Wood selection is perfect for this design project.


----------



## Gdurfey

What they said. Another piece of art. As Barb said, love the pattern (says the engineer).


----------



## trc65

Steve, great design and execution! There are a lot of lines burned on that, but they enhance the beauty of the wood and let it shine!

That had to be a literal headache constantly rotating the platter to align for burning.


----------



## Steve in VA

Barb said:


> I’m scratching my head at how you figured out the pattern.



I made an indexing wheel just as I would for a basket illusion piece, but with only 36 spaces. I then marked the lines in towards the center. Once I determined the width of the outer circle to be close to square, X marks the spot. Extend the lines that form the X on the inside, and that determines the line for the middle circle. Extend them once more and you now have your inner circle. 

In theory, the lines that extend through any three should be perfectly straight. In reality, my burning is not  The skew is touchy as it is both sharp and hot at the same time, so going with, against, and diagonally across the grain are all a little different.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Steve in VA

trc65 said:


> Steve, great design and execution! There are a lot of lines burned on that, but they enhance the beauty of the wood and let it shine!
> 
> That had to be a literal headache constantly rotating the platter to align for burning.


You got that right Tim! In fact, I learned quickly that doing the same line 36 times around the platter was easier and more consistent than rotating it multiple times for every single square.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Barb

Steve in VA said:


> I made an indexing wheel just as I would for a basket illusion piece, but with only 36 spaces. I then marked the lines in towards the center. Once I determined the width of the outer circle to be close to square, X marks the spot. Extend the lines that form the X on the inside, and that determines the line for the middle circle. Extend them once more and you now have your inner circle.
> 
> In theory, the lines that extend through any three should be perfectly straight. In reality, my burning is not  The skew is touchy as it is both sharp and hot at the same time, so going with, against, and diagonally across the grain are all a little different.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Steve in VA

Barb said:


>


I'm not sure if this is going to help or further confuse it all, and please forgive the drawing as it's tough to draw straight and curved lines with a mouse, but here it goes:

Start with a "polar graph" to determine the number of spokes you want for your given diameter. Google "polar graph generator" and you can input the number of rings and spokes you want. This gives you the spokes radiating out from your center point.


Line 1 (Blue) will determine your first ring and define the size of the outside ring.
Line 2 (Lime) is then a straight line drawn from the intersection of the outside and any spoke through the intersection of line 1 (Blue) and to the next spoke. 
Where line 2 and the next spoke from above intersects determines the diameter for your next ring, in this case line 3 (Green).
Line 4 (Red) is essentially a repeat of step 2 above in order to determine the diameter for the next ring, Line 5 (Fuchsia).
Repeat in for as many rings as you want. Of course, in step 2 above you can also just continue that line (line 2 or line 4) in straight for a many spokes as you want to intersect with and the result will be the same. At least in theory it works. As always, easier said than done 
Hope this makes sense and helps a bit!!

Reactions: Informative 3 | Useful 1


----------



## Barb

Steve in VA said:


> I'm not sure if this is going to help or further confuse it all, and please forgive the drawing as it's tough to draw straight and curved lines with a mouse, but here it goes:
> 
> Start with a "polar graph" to determine the number of spokes you want for your given diameter. Google "polar graph generator" and you can input the number of rings and spokes you want. This gives you the spokes radiating out from your center point.
> 
> 
> Line 1 (Blue) will determine your first ring and define the size of the outside ring.
> Line 2 (Lime) is then a straight line drawn from the intersection of the outside and any spoke through the intersection of line 1 (Blue) and to the next spoke.
> Where line 2 and the next spoke from above intersects determines the diameter for your next ring, in this case line 3 (Green).
> Line 4 (Red) is essentially a repeat of step 2 above in order to determine the diameter for the next ring, Line 5 (Fuchsia).
> Repeat in for as many rings as you want. Of course, in step 2 above you can also just continue that line (line 2 or line 4) in straight for a many spokes as you want to intersect with and the result will be the same. At least in theory it works. As always, easier said than done
> Hope this makes sense and helps a bit!!
> 
> View attachment 224612


This makes more sense now. Thank you. I'm more of a visual kind of learner. :)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65

@Barb which burning unit and pen did you use for your burning? I've got an Optima (PJL Enterprises) but those pens don't have interchangeable pen tips. I want to do some playing with nichrome and custom shapes so I'll need to get a pen that will allow that.


----------



## William Tanner

trc65 said:


> @Barb which burning unit and pen did you use for your burning? I've got an Optima (PJL Enterprises) but those pens don't have interchangeable pen tips. I want to do some playing with nichrome and custom shapes so I'll need to get a pen that will allow that.


I have the Burnmaster and have played with the nichrome wire but it has been a while.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Barb

trc65 said:


> @Barb which burning unit and pen did you use for your burning? I've got an Optima (PJL Enterprises) but those pens don't have interchangeable pen tips. I want to do some playing with nichrome and custom shapes so I'll need to get a pen that will allow that.


I didn't know if I'd like woodburning so I bought this cheapo kit 2 years ago on Amazon to try my hand at it. Its only $68 compared to the hundreds of dollars some other burn units are. I haven't regretted it so far and I've used it quite a few times. Once this stops working I might get something more expensive but who knows. I use the pens that came with it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 2 | Informative 1


----------



## trc65

Thanks Bill and Barb. I really like the setup on Barb's pen, allows maximum customization.

The Burn master pen has the same male connector as my optima, but if you want to make custom tips, you have to mount it in a pair of copper rods (@$4.50 per pair). Could get expensive quickly....

Just found that Razortip has a "create-a-tip" pen, and wire just gets clamped under screw terminals. Different connector, so just need to buy an adapter for my power cord. Think I'll go this way.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jolie0708

Dang, I missed this one. But I'll catch the next


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Jolie0708 said:


> Dang, I missed this one. But I'll catch the next


Well if you wouldn't stay away so long

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Barb

Jolie0708 said:


> Dang, I missed this one. But I'll catch the next


You‘ve got 4 days. Plenty of time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Jolie0708

Had covid Then now my phone is acting like a fool. Is woodbarter on any apps?

Reactions: Sincere 5


----------



## ripjack13

Jolie0708 said:


> Had covid Then now my phone is acting like a fool. Is woodbarter on any apps?


We do not have an ap. But you could try tapatalk. It might work for what you're after.

Reactions: Thank You! 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Barb said:


> I didn't know if I'd like woodburning so I bought this cheapo kit 2 years ago on Amazon to try my hand at it. Its only $68 compared to the hundreds of dollars some other burn units are. I haven't regretted it so far and I've used it quite a few times. Once this stops working I might get something more expensive but who knows. I use the pens that came with it.
> 
> View attachment 224623


Can get this for $60 on Amazon right now

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jolie0708

Then now my phone is acting like a fool. I



We do not have an ap. But you could try tapatalk. It might work for what you're after



That's what I was wondering if it work on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bob Ireland

Well since Barb thought I was inspirational for this challenge, I figured I better enter something. Unfortunately, my photography skills lack so it's difficult to fully show the 22 different texturing techniques (although a few are pretty similar) used on this platter. The platter is approximately 14" by 1.75" and was a request of my wife (she already has enough eggs but she wanted a platter). I will be posting other pictures that might show the textures in different ways. It truly is a platter that looks differently, depending on what angle you look at it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 8 | Creative 2


----------



## Bob Ireland

before I started painting it.



about half finished - missing the detail painting

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 5 | Creative 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Now that's a bit of work there!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Arn213

@Bob Ireland that is such an unusual creation- I dig it! The unpainted version reminds of being in a “Zen” garden and very “Wabi Sabi”. You just need some dry landscape sand and a wooden rake with a central court. Great sampling of visual texture and visual pattern.


----------



## Barb

Bob Ireland said:


> View attachment 224839
> Well since Barb thought I was inspirational for this challenge, I figured I better enter something. Unfortunately, my photography skills lack so it's difficult to fully show the 22 different texturing techniques (although a few are pretty similar) used on this platter. The platter is approximately 14" by 1.75" and was a request of my wife (she already has enough eggs but she wanted a platter). I will be posting other pictures that might show the textures in different ways. It truly is a platter that looks differently, depending on what angle you look at it.


This is super cool and it looks like it took quite a bit of time! Very nice!


----------



## William Tanner

Merlin was already in the planning stages when this challenge was announced. I incorporated the carved hat band so it would qualify for the challenge. No work on the project had started prior to the announcement of the challenge. It is 11 inches tall. The body is mystery wood although I suspect it is linden or something similar. The hat is maple, which I got from Jensen’s Hardwoods in Walla Walla, WA. The arms are the dregs of a box elder tree a buddy and I got years ago. Paint is brushed acrylics. I did mix bark brown and titanium white get the desired tint for face and hands. I also presented the carving tool that I used. I like to try techniques that I have not used before. It this case it is hair and the pinned arms.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4 | Creative 1


----------



## Barb

William Tanner said:


> Merlin was already in the planning stages when this challenge was announced. I incorporated the carved hat band so it would qualify for the challenge. No work on the project had started prior to the announcement of the challenge. It is 11 inches tall. The body is mystery wood although I suspect it is linden or something similar. The hat is maple, which I got from Jensen’s Hardwoods in Walla Walla, WA. The arms are the dregs of a box elder tree a buddy and I got years ago. Paint is brushed acrylics. I did mix bark brown and titanium white get the desired tint for face and hands. I also presented the carving tool that I used. I like to try techniques that I have not used before. It this case it is hair and the pinned arms.
> 
> View attachment 224843
> 
> View attachment 224844
> 
> View attachment 224845


Right on! This is what the nutcracker would look like if he got old. :)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## trc65

@Bob Ireland Love your platter! The "bare" platter without paint is impressive, but the platter with paint and other textures added is really over the top.

@William Tanner great looking Merlin! I like what you did with the hair. Did you add the curls or was that the style of the hair you used?


----------



## William Tanner

trc65 said:


> @Bob Ireland Love your platter! The "bare" platter without paint is impressive, but the platter with paint and other textures added is really over the top.
> 
> @William Tanner great looking Merlin! I like what you did with the hair. Did you add the curls or was that the style of the hair you used?


Didn’t add the curls on purpose.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Barb

Thank you to everyone who participated as well as everyone who commented and made it more enjoyable. I'll get to work on making a poll so the voting can begin. :)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Barb

Here's the link to vote for your favorites. https://woodbarter.com/threads/february-march-turning-challenge-voting.47859/


----------



## Steve in VA

Great job @Bob Ireland, and I know we'd all love a quick summary of all the texturing techniques you used.


----------



## Bob Ireland

Hi Steve (and all)
I thought people might ask about the texturing techniques I used so:
1: Carved rim using a Dremel
2: small ball bit in a Dremel
3: woodburning with a tip I made
4: woodburning using a skew tip to make the crosses
5: woodburning with another tip I made
6: wood carving with a small "U" gouge
7: doesn't show super well but utilized crackling paint to create a cracked type texture
8: used the edge of a sanding drum in a Dremel tool
9: using a woodburning writing tip, created the "tire track" pattern
10: utilized different sized circular woodburning tips
11: drill bit and drill press
12: utilized woodburning skew (set at low temperature) to make small slits in many directions to create a texture someone called crushed velvet
13: 3D paint/puffy paint
14: teardrop bit in the Dremel tool
15: utilized woodburning skew to create scale pattern
16: stamped with square drive bit (for square bit screws) and a small rod and a hammer
17: cup bit in Dremel tool
18: utilized woodburning skew to create a fireworks pattern
19: wood carved with a large rounded gouge
20: wood carved with a small "v" gouge
21: woodburning with basketweave tip
22: painted with Golden's glass bead medium
Paints used are mostly metallic acrylics you purchase at most hobby stores. The background green is coated with something called Enchanted (or something like that) that causes the colors to change depending on the angle you look at it (doesn't show at all in the picture). 
The wood is cherry and the back does have faux texture but I'm not thrilled on how it turned out and want to do some more work on it. 
Thank you all for the kind words. Bob

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Barb

It's official.... @Steve in VA is the winner of this challenge. A great piece, congratulations!  

Now as the winner he gets to choose the next challenge.

Thanks to everyone who submitted an entry as well as everyone from the peanut gallery. :)

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Bob Ireland said:


> View attachment 224840
> before I started painting it.
> View attachment 224842
> about half finished - missing the detail painting


Well, if the wife is happy, that counts for a lot. Personally, I liked it before you painted it. What doe the back side look like?


----------



## Bob Ireland

Mr. Peet said:


> Well, if the wife is happy, that counts for a lot. Personally, I liked it before you painted it. What doe the back side look like?


I attempted a pyrography basketweave pattern but I think I need a different shader and a whole lot more practice :)

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Mr. Peet

Bob Ireland said:


> I attempted a pyrography basketweave pattern but I think I need a different shader and a whole lot more practice :)
> 
> View attachment 225092


I think that is cool looking. Glad you labeled it, I was thinking 'Yellow poplar'. 'Cherry' is a bit harder to carve. Hats off to you.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Barb said:


> It's official.... @Steve in VA is the winner of this challenge. A great piece, congratulations!
> 
> Now as the winner he gets to choose the next challenge.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who submitted an entry as well as everyone from the peanut gallery. :)


Well if I look at the voting you actually won Barb by a narrow margin. Kudos to you for succeeding to Steve for the win. Am I wrong?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Barb

woodtickgreg said:


> Well if I look at the voting you actually won Barb by a narrow margin. Kudos to you for succeeding to Steve for the win. Am I wrong?


You're not wrong but I think I read somewhere that you can't win two times in a row. Besides, I'm in the process of packing all my stuff up now for moving so I won't be able to do another challenge for awhile anyway. :)

Reactions: Like 2 | +Karma 2


----------

